# opal-2.2.11_6 is marked as broken: does not compile on 9.X.



## burkoff (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello, Opal can not seem to be compiled on Freebsd FreeBSD 9/64 bit.


```
root@mania:/usr/ports/net/ekiga on 1 
#:> make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> ekiga-2.0.11.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/ftp.gnome.org/sources/ekiga/2.0/ekiga-2.0.11.tar.bz2
ekiga-2.0.11.tar.bz2                          100% of 5420 kB  972 kBps
===>  Extracting for ekiga-2.0.11_11
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for ekiga-2.0.11.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for ekiga-2.0.11_11
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for ekiga-2.0.11_11
===>   ekiga-2.0.11_11 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   ekiga-2.0.11_11 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/sdl-config - found
===>   ekiga-2.0.11_11 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   ekiga-2.0.11_11 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/gnome-mime-data-2.0.pc - found
===>   ekiga-2.0.11_11 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   ekiga-2.0.11_11 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/gnome-doc-utils.pc - found
===>   ekiga-2.0.11_11 depends on shared library: opal_r - not found
===>    Verifying install for opal_r in /usr/ports/net/opal
===>  opal-2.2.11_6 is marked as broken: does not compile on 9.X.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/opal.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ekiga.
```


```
root@mania:/usr/ports/net/opal on 2 
#:> make install clean
===>  opal-2.2.11_6 is marked as broken: does not compile on 9.X.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/opal.
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2012)

It needs to be fixed upstream.


----------

